# Index valve leak



## yardleywhiplash (Jan 8, 2022)

Just moved in to a new house and have been working on getting the sprinkler system in good shape. First, the cap on the index valve cover was cracked and spraying water. I replaced the cap, and no more leaks there.

It's a 4 zone index valve using 3 zones. So, the 4th zone doesn't have a pipe going all the way to the ground (like the other 3 zones), but only about 6 inches from the valve. There is no cap on the pvc, and whenever the system is on, a decent amount of water comes of that unused zone (regardless of what zone is being watered.)

I've replaced the cap and all the o-rings. It seems to me the rubber valve inside isn't sealing good. I've used a new one, but still have the same issue. Is there a fix for that?


----------



## yardleywhiplash (Jan 8, 2022)

**Update**

I got in touch with the manufacturer. Their recommendation in cases like this is to just cap the unused outlet. I was concerned about the water backing up in the system, causing some other issues. However, they said there should be no issues.

I'll glue a pvc cap on it this weekend. Hopefully, this is a problem solved.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Let us know if it worked out. Cheers!


----------



## yardleywhiplash (Jan 8, 2022)

Actually, it did work out! I was still a little worried about it, and continued running them manually so I could keep an eye on it. But, this past weekend I put it back to automatic since I've noticed no issues at all.


----------

